# Member looking to rent in Borden area



## BeyondTheNow (27 Jun 2019)

Hi there,

If someone happens to know of anyone who may be looking for a tenant in the CFB Borden area come Sept 2019, please PM me for further details. The member in need is a mature female Lt, no pets, non-smoker, schooling finished. Any leads are greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

